# R.I.P. Rihanna



## UGotAaronitis

Sadly one of my two little divas passed away today. I found Rihanna just an hour ago laying at the bottom of her cage. I hope she is doing well up in rattie heaven. She will be missed by me and her sister, Mariah.


----------



## yunafonfabre

Poor girl! I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Spoonrat

Sorry for your loss :-[ Hope you and Mariah are looking after each other, any plans to get her some company? Could make the loss easier to bear having a couple of new ratty faces around and she wouldn't be so lonely.

Run free Rihanna, enjoy the bridge xx


----------



## Alethea

I am sorry to hear of your loss. I also lost a rattie today, Diesel. Now they are running free together at the bridge. May their souls rest deeply in peace.


----------



## UGotAaronitis

Thanks all. I'm still deciding on whether or not to get Mariah some friends, there is a nice little rat rescue in my city and I'm thinking of adopting a couple to keep Mariah company. Right now I'm spending as much time with her as possible, which is hard considering I got my wisdom teeth out this morning and I can't move too much.

Strangely enough Mariah was always the more cautious one and Rihanna was more playful, but now whenever I walk by her cage she jumps up the bars and stares at me with her big beady eyes and I can't help but stop to cuddle her for a bit, even if only for a short time before I have to get back to bed.

I'm sorry to hear of your loss to, Alethea. I hope Diesel and Rihanna can keep each other company


----------

